# Trunk is stuck shut. Lock broken.



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

1969 GTO. Yesterday I openned and closed my trunk and when I tried to open it today it would not work. The trunk is stuck closed. How do you open the trunk when the lock is broken?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

remove back seat, and go in trunk to unbolt lock mechanism.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok. How do I remove back seat?


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

Remove the part you sit on by pushing it back and lift. Then you will find two bolts at the bottom of the seatback. Undo these and slide seatback upwards off hooks.
Hope yours isn't a convertible like my 70 as you'd have to be mighty slim to get through those holes.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks a million!


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I think it is similar, I just pulled out my seats last week.


----------



## rdesormeaux (Jun 26, 2021)

I have the same problem with my 70 GTO and pulled the back seat out today but those holes are small. I don't think an infant could fit thru. Anyone have any thoughts on how to open the trunk. If somehow I can get an extension long enough to get to the two bolts on the lock mechanism and get them out would the trunk open then?? I saw someone suggested this.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

jtwoods4 said:


> 1969 GTO. Yesterday I openned and closed my trunk and when I tried to open it today it would not work. The trunk is stuck closed. How do you open the trunk when the lock is broken?


 Did you try pushing down on the trunk while you turn the key? Or is your key broken?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Lots of 18" extensions lol. But yes, remove the two bolts and the lock bracket will move up with the trunk lid.


----------

